
Trouble Makerv2: overload/kill services to test stability on-demand - keylabs
https://keyholelabs.com/2017/02/22/troublemakerv200-released/
======
keylabs
Note: Trouble Maker is a platform-agnostic tool that randomly takes down
services to test stability. It also provides an ad hoc console to produce
common troublesome issues in your platform so you can test durability on-
demand.

Trouble Maker v2.0.0 introduces a new UI and specific performance improvements
implemented with Spring Boot and Java Websockets. The new user interface was
built from the ground up using Angular 2.

